# My beaaautiful head.



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

1.8 JH head, shaved 2mm, and the 2 oil holes plugged, and the one re-drilled for the 1.7 litre block.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: My beaaautiful head. (Inssomniak)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What'd that job end up costing you?


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: My beaaautiful head. (ABA Scirocco)*

Well the shave was 60 bux (a premium for shaving 2mm apparently), the plugging and drilling was another $60, but where it got expensive was there were a number of broken exhaust bolts in the head, the PO tried to drill them out, but damaged the threads, so a number of helicoils were required to get it back to normal







but its a bangup job, really well done.
According to my calculations, the stock EN code engine, was 8.2:1, the 2mm shave adds 1.3 points, bringing my total 9.5:1, so Im happy, I dont need the knock box setup. 


_Modified by Inssomniak at 9:15 PM 7-16-2003_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: My beaaautiful head. (Inssomniak)*

That price sounds about right. The last time I had a head resurfaced, the machinist said he normally charges around $50.00, he owed me a favour so I got it done for free


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: My beaaautiful head. (ABA Scirocco)*

That awesome, great work! and good prices too.
My machinist charges $75 CDN to shave 2mm and $50 to resurface. Don't know what he would charge to do the mods but it's $12-$25 CDN a piece to remove broken studs without putting in a helicoil. Ouch.
The compression you calculated is pretty close, according to some calx I did in 93 it will be about 9.4:1 cuz the 1.7 block has a slightly different volume then the 1.8 to consider. So .1 who cares, it will be great.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: My beaaautiful head. (A1Rocco)*

I had my haed shaved 32tha for $50 in toronto.


----------



## carbed wabbit (Jun 7, 2003)

Doyou have an approximate price for someone wanting to do something simmilar for a 1.7 carburated rabbit (need the head too)?


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (carbed wabbit)*

Go find a good JH head, cost varies where U live (availability, i guess, around here it seems to be hard to get).. all machine shops vary prices, but expect to spend 2-300 bux for a finished product I would guess (if you did it right). 
I did a few other things as well (or will be doing) while the head is off. New cam, exhaust header, ported intake, etc.. lots of car downtime for me.


----------



## RoccoRcr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*

how much hp do you think the raise in compression alone would give ya?


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (RoccoRcr)*

Ya know, thats the million dollar question. 
I started with a stock 1.7 litre 74hp motor.. The following has been or will be done.
Large A2 Throttle body
Ported Intake
JH head shaved 2mm, Ported mildly. Gasket matched.
G-grind cam.
4 into 1 exhaust header. 
Hollow cat, with for now a 1 7/8 " exhaust.
All new fuel system. 
New comp ratio of 9.5:1 up from 8.2:1 

The 1.7 block has been rebuilt. No AC or PS
All I know is that the car went like the wind before. I just hope is a lot better after the head work.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*

I'm sure you already know this, but, do a 2" mandrel bent exhaust, from the header back, and you'll flow much better than the hollowed cat. I'd suggest a Techtonics or Autotech system. I believe they both come with the triangle flange with a short piece of pipe attached (I know the Techtonics does for sure) that you can bolt directly to your header. I went with a $5 2" spiral flex "tailpipe" from Schucks for the flex pipe. It flows MUCH better than the stock "accordion" flex pipe. The only question I have about it, so far, is longevity. For $5 I was willing to give it a try.


----------



## joeblow (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

Umm well I hate to rain on your parade but with all that work I think you will still want more and an ABA motor from picknpull is like $200.00 then you have some real cc's and you can sell the aba head and just use yours. Anyway I just think in comparison to todays cars you will still desire more even after your exhaust and cam and all those goodies will just add up $ for no real differencne at least not like cc's.


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (joeblow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeblow* »_Umm well I hate to rain on your parade but with all that work I think you will still want more and an ABA motor from picknpull is like $200.00 then you have some real cc's and you can sell the aba head and just use yours. Anyway I just think in comparison to todays cars you will still desire more even after your exhaust and cam and all those goodies will just add up $ for no real differencne at least not like cc's.


To each his own.


----------



## der_panzer (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (joeblow)*

Just don't put that 2mm-milled head on the ABA, unless you like pay for racing gas! That would make near 12:1.









_Quote, originally posted by *joeblow* »_Umm well I hate to rain on your parade but with all that work I think you will still want more and an ABA motor from picknpull is like $200.00 then you have some real cc's and you can sell the aba head and just use yours. Anyway I just think in comparison to todays cars you will still desire more even after your exhaust and cam and all those goodies will just add up $ for no real differencne at least not like cc's.


----------



## der_panzer (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*

You tell him! An ABA hybrid is awesome, but we should all help you no matter what you want to build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Inssomniak* »_
To each his own.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (joeblow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeblow* »_ I think you will still want more and an ABA motor.

Give him time, he's slowly being seduced by the dark side of engine modding, he'll soon discover every increase in power lead to a powerful desire for even more, sooner of later he'll come over to our side.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

I can get a 2.0 block for $50 (w/ all accesories), it has one broken piston though! Where is a good place to get a rebuild kit! I also have and extra 1.8 head in my closet! Im think about doing this swap!


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Give him time, he's slowly being seduced by the dark side of engine modding, he'll soon discover every increase in power lead to a powerful desire for even more, sooner of later he'll come over to our side.

LOL


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_I'm sure you already know this, but, do a 2" mandrel bent exhaust, from the header back, and you'll flow much better than the hollowed cat. I'd suggest a Techtonics or Autotech system. I believe they both come with the triangle flange with a short piece of pipe attached (I know the Techtonics does for sure) that you can bolt directly to your header. I went with a $5 2" spiral flex "tailpipe" from Schucks for the flex pipe. It flows MUCH better than the stock "accordion" flex pipe. The only question I have about it, so far, is longevity. For $5 I was willing to give it a try.

I am gonna be doin the exhaust eventually.. I have to do this as the $$ flows







I took out my flexpipe, and put in a straight pipe, attached to my hollow cat, then back to the muffler. it makes a cool sound when its running tho


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (der_panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der_panzer* »_Just don't put that 2mm-milled head on the ABA, unless you like pay for racing gas! That would make near 12:1.










Thats why they invented double stacking head gaskets!! LOL


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (der_panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der_panzer* »_You tell him! An ABA hybrid is awesome, but we should all help you no matter what you want to build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks you! You are one of only a few that havent told me im an idiot and why am I wasting my time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Inssomniak* »_I took out my flexpipe, and put in a straight pipe, attached to my hollow cat, then back to the muffler. it makes a cool sound when its running tho









You'll NEED to have a flex pipe in there!! Even if you mounted the engine completely solid to the chassis you'd still get vibration and movement that'll crack the exhaust manifold, downpipe or header. The straight pipe is great for flow, but it WILL cause breakage of one of those components eventually (faster on the header).


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_
You'll NEED to have a flex pipe in there!! Even if you mounted the engine completely solid to the chassis you'd still get vibration and movement that'll crack the exhaust manifold, downpipe or header. The straight pipe is great for flow, but it WILL cause breakage of one of those components eventually (faster on the header).


Yeah I understand I need it, but I was looking around on TT site, for an exhaust system, and the 2.25 in non-stainless exhausts are reasonably priced. But they all say "cat back", what do I do for a flex pipe if I want to remove the cat, and bolt the header right to the exhaust? I am missing about 2 1/2 feet of pipe in there


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Inssomniak* »_Yeah I understand I need it, but I was looking around on TT site, for an exhaust system, and the 2.25 in non-stainless exhausts are reasonably priced. But they all say "cat back", what do I do for a flex pipe if I want to remove the cat, and bolt the header right to the exhaust? I am missing about 2 1/2 feet of pipe in there









get somthing like this. and lengthen it if it's too short.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (naterkane)*

Yep, you buy a braided stainless flex section, I got one for my exhaust project and it was ~$30 from Redline Racing in NE PA. Tossed the guy at the local Monroe Muffler $20 to do it off the clock, took about 5 minutes of his time to weld it up.....


----------



## volksrabbits-r-us (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: My beaaautiful head. (Inssomniak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Inssomniak* »_1.8 JH head, shaved 2mm, and the 2 oil holes plugged, and the one re-drilled for the 1.7 litre block.









what would you guys say would be the best way to accomplish this plugging? i have some limited access to a lathe, so i can make aluminum plugs, but are they welded in from the top? or the bottom? ive heard people say you can JB weld the plugs in? thanks in advance


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: My beaaautiful head. (volksrabbits-r-us)*

Those plugs are under no pressure at all, just gravity so a press fit an/or epoxy should work just fine.


----------



## stock77 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*

This sounds like a nice little project. I can tell you that the first Rabbit I ever rode in had some head work a side-draft carb, exhaust system and a dial-in cam gear. That 1600 was not too shabby. It wasn't "fast" by any means, but it was a respectable runner.
Of course once you taste the power increase you'll soon be slapping your arm trying to find a vein, and will be eventually seduced by the dark side of increasing cubic centimeters, number of valves, or both. 
This little bit of head work will be your gateway drug, and the next thing you know you'll be working a part time job just to afford stand alone management for your forced induction set-up...


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: (stock77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stock77* »_This little bit of head work will be your gateway drug, and the next thing you know you'll be working a part time job just to afford stand alone management for your forced induction set-up...























Hey! Stop talking about me!


----------



## eaube (Sep 23, 2003)

there are other ways to get a head that breathes better without having to weld up the holes in a jh head...try a 1.6 head. you can get bigger valves into it and you needn't worry about plugging holes. Of course you could shave any head, if you really feel the need to burn more expensive gas.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (eaube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaube* »_there are other ways to get a head that breathes better without having to weld up the holes in a jh head...try a 1.6 head. you can get bigger valves into it and you needn't worry about plugging holes. 

Now you're talking big bucks, putting in significantly bigger valves is neither cheap nor easy, plugging a couple holes is much, MUCH more cost effective.. BTW, a 1.6L head's the same as 1.7


----------

